
Technology Startup Feedback Wanted - kaimed
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kai.infomed
======
kaimed
All, I would deeply appreciate feedback on the app just release Kai InfoMed on
playstore. It is designed to make healthcare accessible for developing
countries and also to educate the less privileged on hygiene and how to live a
normal life. Appreciate the feedback in any shape or form

